

Tripod – Object Graph Mapper for managing RDF data stored in MongoDB. - kiyanwang
https://github.com/talis/tripod-php

======
mark_l_watson
That looks neat but for me, RDF and SPARQL go hand-in-hand. It is nice to
learn SPARQL, then be able to use many linked data frameworks and tools.

